# Meet Brutus - Halfmoon "King"



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is Brutus! He is the newest addition to our Betta crew and quite the looker if I do say so myself. ;-)

He is a Halfmoon "King" male, which I believe means he's a Halfmoon Half Giant Plakat? I remember reading that the "King" are really half giant's. According to Petco, he could grow to be up to 4 inches. Brutus has a nice heated 5.5 gallon, which he is still getting used to. So much more space! He has a big appetite and already showed off his impressive bubble nesting skills.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

he's purdy ") All the kings I have seen at petco have been rather Bleh looking


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Handsome!!!


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Woah! He is huge!! xD

But so pretty >w<


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks! 

Yeah, many times the Kings I see can barely move in their tiny cups and have horribly clamped fins. The Petco I went to was one of those few decent ones.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

woooww:shock:thats one big handsome boy!!:-D


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lucky! Lol We dont have any Petcos down here and the petsmarts only carry red and blue VT and CT. 

He's gorgeous.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow i have a giant female, how about spawning XP jk
he is the most prettiest king, over here the kings are alway the same color red/w blue -_-


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I think he is very ugly you need to ship him to me to get him out of your hair:lol: j/k

He is amazing every now and then Petco gets some really nice looking Plakats.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I wish the petco/petsmart near here carried Kings :/ or Giants. lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

0.0 i just seened a very pretty king, he was a purple salamander, he was very pretty
but i prefer a green cause i already have a salamander boy =]]


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

he makes the bubble nest my lil guy made today look like nothing. hes bubble nest is the size of a quarter.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Video of Brutus in his 5.5 gallon! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPbwY7-oa2E


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

he is VERY cute


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you :lol:


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow! Very handsome, I also see some extra rays on the caudal. Look like a 5-6 branch spread on each ray to me.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

He's a beauty! The Petco I went to had 4 King Bettas, 2 regular, 2 half moon. I passed on them because of the price. When I came back 2 weeks later all were near death except one, and they were marked down 10 bucks! I now own him, his name is Otis! I will get some pics as soon as I get him in an actual tank (he's in a gallon container now, I used GE Silicone 2 to build his tank dividers! Glad I caught it before he went in there).


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

He is very handsome, definitely has all the ladies going crazy


----------



## Anna27 (Nov 9, 2011)

Great color! Very impressive bubble nest as well!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

hhhmmmmm I have always wondered how in the world to breed those! O_0 poor female bettas.... they would get eaten or beat up pretty bad! I love how Brutus is soooo big ^-^ He is very handsome! I love his bright turquoisey blue colors. I saw a steel-blue boy one today and I almost got him! LOLz


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

nice fish


----------



## bettakong (Nov 10, 2011)

nice one


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Larsa said:


> hhhmmmmm I have always wondered how in the world to breed those! O_0 poor female bettas.... they would get eaten or beat up pretty bad! I love how Brutus is soooo big ^-^ He is very handsome! I love his bright turquoisey blue colors. I saw a steel-blue boy one today and I almost got him! LOLz


I just rescued a female half giant (king) from Wal Mart of all places! The female "Kings" are bigger than a regular male Betta! That and they are so much more explosive and quick with their movements, VERY neat fish.


----------

